# Sie läuft bis zu dem Mann



## eno2

Hallo,

Estudiando frases básicas.... No problema en alemán pero si en español.

Creo que la traducción es:
Ella corre hacia el hombre.

Ahora: <bis zu dem> significa, en mi interpretación,  hasta que alcance el hombre. Hacia el hombre no expresa esto. o al menos no marca la diferencia con 'corre en su dirección', en mi opinión. ¿Hay una manera de expresar la información 'hasta que alcance el hombre' ?


----------



## bwprius

Sie läuft auf den Mann zu = Corre en dirección al hombre.

Sie läuft auf den Mann zu, bis sie ihn erreicht. = Corre en dirección al hombre hasta alcanzarlo.


----------



## eno2

El original alemán es con 'BIS'.


----------



## Peterdg

En español puedes usar "hasta".

Por ejemplo:


> Lesmes los amenazó con su paraguas y *se acercó hasta el hombre* y comenzó a golpearlo en la cabeza y en los hombros. El hombre apenas si trató de cubrirse el rostro con sus brazos.
> 
> AÑO: 1991
> AUTOR: Salazar, Boris
> TÍTULO: La otra selva
> TEMA: Novela
> 
> CREA


----------



## eno2

Si eso es. Hasta. Hasta= bis zu. @bwprius también utilizó 'hasta' para esclarecer (diferenciar) . Con el verbo 'acercar' suena bastante normal. ¿Pero con 'correr?

No sé si 'Ella corre *hasta *el hombre' es de uso normal  o aceptable o no. Puede ser. No estoy tan seguro. Parece que si (después de leer un par de hilos aquí y comentarios en Internet).


----------



## Pedrozamora194

Hola

Yo creo que "hasta el hombre" es perfectamente aceptable. "Correr" es un movimiento y "hasta" indica el final o el objetivo de un movimiento (local). 

En mi opinión, seria correcto decir: "Corrió hasta la parada de bus", "Corrió hasta su casa". 

Lo que resulta un poco llamativo es "el hombre". No solemos hablar de "el hombre".


----------



## eno2

Pedrozamora194 said:


> Lo que resulta un poco llamativo es "el hombre". No solemos hablar de "el hombre".


 Por eso... Lo oigo muy poco, de verdad.


----------

